# Raw and Kibble shouldn't be fed together? What about cooked food or chicken jerky?



## Erica (Oct 9, 2009)

Recently there's been a few topics on raw food on this forum and a few of them mentioned you can't feed kibble and raw together because kibble digests slower and it will make the raw digest slower too.

What about meat treats? Like cooked liver, or grain free meat treats like buffalo, turkey, etc.? And jerky? Do those digest slowly as well?

What I'm wondering is if all cooked food digests slowly or only kibble. 

Also if you fed raw and then 6 hours later your dog ate some kibble would that affect the digesting and bacteria?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Some dogs do just fine with raw and cooked / kibble at the same time, others do not. The only way to know is to try it and see what happens.

I feed raw, but my dogs get kibble if they are with a sitter when we are out of town. And, when we are home and feeding raw meals they still get biscuits for training treats throughout the day and they have a puzzle ball that dispenses kibble pieces whenever they choose to play with it. So I guess you could say that my dogs are able to mix kibble and raw food whenever they choose.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin's breakfast and dinner are kibble, but he also gets one frozen patty of premade raw every night. I have seen no indication that this bothers him.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

All 4 of my dogs are getting kibble mixed with raw for morning and evening meal. They are doing fine. I called Nature's Variety and asked them if this was okay to do. They said it was fine. I also believe it is stated on their website.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> All 4 of my dogs are getting kibble mixed with raw for morning and evening meal. They are doing fine. I called Nature's Variety and asked them if this was okay to do. They said it was fine. I also believe it is stated on their website.


Maybe they mean only their brand of food? Because when I went to buy raw food today, on one of the fridges it says mixing raw and kibble is dangerous as the digestion rates are different. It's the warning from Jack and Daisy's raw food company..so I'm not quite sure what's going on. Other people have also said mixing them could cause the raw to digest slowly allowing bacteria to reproduce or something.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Actually, I told them my 4 were eating Acana Pacifica and I wanted to add the raw medallions and should I feed them separately. They said, "No, it's not necessary, you can feed the medallions with the dry just like can food". I don't really know what's going on either . All I know is that I have been doing this for about a month now and they are all fine...hmmm.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think NV might have treated their meat for salmonella so it's safe? Most companies/feeders are afraid of the salmonella/other bacteria sitting in the dog's stomach for 12 hrs. If NV is sure their food has no salmonella then it's probably not a treat.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe that's it, IDK? I checked their website again and it does say that you can feed their raw and kibble together. I am also in the process of transitioning the crew over to Instinct kibble with the raw medallions. They seem to like the smaller kibble better.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't feed Basil kibble on the same day I feed him raw meat, except as training treats. Personally, I don't think the digestion rates should cause that big of a difference. I mean, when eating a raw diet, there's bound to be different things that digest at different rates, right? I bet bones, meat, and veggies all digest at different rates. And most kibble is basically made of that same sort of stuff, too, right? I don't see how it can cause a problem.


----------

